# Starting a custom printed apparel business



## nikidav (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering what steps I needed to take to start a home based custom apparel and promotional items? I have a heat press and have done a few orders for members of our community. Is it better to offer stock transferred apparel as well as custom work? I have the space and enought equipment to get started, I guess I would just be lacking direction. Any information or advise would be appreciated. --Thank You!


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Nicole, since you have a heat press you could actually offer both stock transferred apparel and custom. No need to limit yourself to just one area. Of course if you offer stock transfer apparel you can make the choice of either keeping inventory of certain stock transfer designs or ordering transfers as you sell shirts. We see our customers do both and it really depends on your space and your business model. The custom business is a bit more straightforward. You can offer custom transfers and only order on an "as needed" basis. Once you receive the transfers you just print them with your heat press and collect the money. No need to keep inventory of transfers in advance and turnaround time is usually within a week after the order is placed.


----------



## tshirtcreature (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah what if you don't sell a particular design that you may decide to stock? Then you might be stuck sitting on that design for who knows how long....that means tied up money!


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes that's a great point. You can limit your risk by only purchasing one or 2 pieces at time (Pro World and a few others sell transfers with no minimums) or you could purchase the stock transfers as you get the order. Of course the latter is a bit slower.


----------



## nikidav (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Matt and t-shirtcreature, I am gonna set down and work on a marketing plan today. I know that, as far as, space is concerned, I don't need to be storing a bunch of inventory, so the custom would benefit my situation better. I live in a small town and would like to market to outside my physical area. What forms of marketing have you all found to be benefitcial and do you all use social medial as well?


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

We use many forms of marketing but our marketing strategy may be different than yours since we sell to customers who are re-selling our products.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I wrote a blog post that seems to help people with getting started and some tips I learned: How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.


----------



## ericnh (Jun 12, 2014)

There are somethings to think about when starting a custom promotional item printing business like clubink large format printing solutions, toronto, ontario. Some people start with stock printed items and gradually include custom printing as well. It is a choice of each person/company. I will say go with custom works for now. They are of lower risk and needed to be made only on order. We never are sure if a stocked design is a customer favorite. As already mentioned here, there is a risk they can go unsold. If a lot of orders are coming, then order them only according to the order so that every item is sold. A said they are a slower process, but risk free.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can source a lot out but if you get a 24" cutter you can add vinyl and banners as well as do your own rhinestone designs. Contract with an embroidery shop and get on distributor central for promo products and poof! You now offer over 80,000 products.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Nicole, Here's a couple of valuable resources for helping you put together your business plan:

How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit, by Scott Fresner. It's available from T-Biz Network

and

Jumping in With Both Feet: A Guide to Starting a ScreenPrinting or Embroidery Business. It's available from Embroidery and Screen Printing Products from SMR Software, Inc.


----------

